# Avatar dimensions



## Membrane (12 Nov 2007)

How come some members have avatars that exceed the maximum dimensions of 80pxx80px? Avatars that are a little bigger than that look nicer, so what's the trick to do that?

If I give the board software an URL to an image of similar dimensions that others use, the board software automatically resizes it to the stated maximum (80px).


----------



## Shaun (12 Nov 2007)

The slightly larger ones are gallery avatars that sit on the CC server.

Because they're hosted by the forum owner/server, they're excluded from the size limitations.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Membrane (12 Nov 2007)

Admin said:


> The slightly larger ones are gallery avatars that sit on the CC server.
> 
> Because they're hosted by the forum owner/server, they're excluded from the size limitations.



I'm not following. Due to the way the forum software works avatar image locations are always shown as

```
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/image.php?
```
 with a variable appended to it. So I can't see where the image source actually resides. If I choose "upload from my computer" then the source image _has_ to be hosted on the forum server, but still the 80px limit applies.


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2007)

Okay, maybe I could word it differently.

As the forum owner I can put whatever images I like into the forum avatar gallery on the server. I'm not restricted by image / file size. Anyone can select an avatar from these gallery images, even if they are bigger than 80 pixels.

Your own uploaded image files are automatically resized and compressed to fit the avatar dimensions / file size limits by the forum software. These limits cannot be over-ridden by users so your own images will always be down-sized to 80 pixels.

There is no way to display your own avatar image at bigger than 80 pixels. If you want bigger, you have to chose from the gallery.

Better?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Membrane (13 Nov 2007)

Excuse me if I'm being thick, but I only see a few very generic avatars in the gallery, yet for some users I see what looks like their own avatar displayed bigger than 80px as in this example:


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2007)

Membrane said:


> Excuse me if I'm being thick, but I only see a few very generic avatars in the gallery, yet for some users I see what looks like their own avatar displayed bigger than 80px as in this example:



Ah, I see, yes, well, you're certainly not thick - you've just very cleverly noticed one of the avatar caveats: User with moderator privileges can change their own / other people's avatars exclusive of the user restrictions.

In the case you've highlighted above, the avatar is a result of a recent bit of fun the mods have been having as a result of discovering this new-found ability.

In general, excluding the moderator/super-user caveat, and aside from the forum gallery avatars, you can't have one bigger than 80 pixels.

Damn, even I'm getting confused now ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

